# Placidochromis Electra "Makonde" Yellow-Black Fin



## brickparts (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this fish:

Placidochromis Electra "Makonde" Makonde Yellow-Black Fin

I can't find out much about it.


----------



## ravencrow (Oct 4, 2009)

i have one in my all male 125... really neat fish especially since he was one of the first introduced to the tank... because of this he is a bit aggressive but i could see him in a much more dimissive role in other tanks... i would love to have a breeding group of this fish mostly to see the males true colors... they are fast and love to move throughout the whole tank rarely hovering... thus they need room to swim.. mine is about 5". i wouldn't want to keep a full grown makonde in a 4ft tank! Good luck


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

They're a great fish. They can hold their own with some more aggressive species (Red Empress) and they always show color. :thumb: 
You could keep him in a 48" tank until he matures.


----------



## brickparts (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, my male and one of the two females had 30 + babies and the babies are all doing great. The mother's were harassed by the male and died.  so the male is now it the community cichlid tank.


----------

